# Handheld Computer ODBII?



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Does anybody know if there is a handheld (or even PC based software) that I can buy so I can do some of the "dealer only" things on my own? One for example is a DPF manual regen if I ever need to have one again. I also want to read and clear codes, but that part is easier. I am more interested in the diesel specific high level technical aspects. Anybody know?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your car has the Global Data System.....GDS for short.

No handheld for this one, all cloud based.....plug in transciever, info transmit/recieve through a laptop.

For the record, any GM product with the flip key is a GDS platform I believe.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> Your car has the Global Data System.....GDS for short.
> 
> No handheld for this one, all cloud based.....plug in transciever, info transmit/recieve through a laptop.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I didn't know that. So, something along these lines? OEM TOOLS

Probably cost prohibitive for a single user.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that. So, something along these lines? OEM TOOLS
> 
> Probably cost prohibitive for a single user.


hardware is expensive, then there is the subscription too....

where i worked last, we were able to regen the duramax's with a snap on scanner, no active sub on it....no idea aboot the cruze


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

diesel said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that. So, something along these lines? OEM TOOLS


For a GM approved tool, yes.

But, I don't know as the car really knows the source of the commands, so I'd think a 3rd party tool is still a possibility. At least as far as initiating built-in functions. 

Getting software upgrades for car probably entails getting the approved ($$$) tool. (Since the first step is getting a hold of the update to begin with.)


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that. So, something along these lines? OEM TOOLS
> 
> Probably cost prohibitive for a single user.


Yepper,
You begin with the MDI kit and a subscription fee along with your laptop.

Not designed as a consumer friendly system.....geared around providing product updates (reprograms) via satellite down the road while the car is not in use.
Tesla is currently using this update technology as we speak.....G.M. says their intent is all model coverage by 2017....naturally, the Volt (and the Cadillac counterpart) will be the first platforms.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, in the future, I wonder if shadetree mechanics will be SOL on these newer cars?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

diesel said:


> So, in the future, I wonder if shadetree mechanics will be SOL on these newer cars?


I'm wondering what happens when the car hits 10 years old. As I understand it, GM is no longer required to carry parts for them. But what about the website support? Would you be able to update the VIN when you install a new module?


----------

